# HDR shot of my Audi S2



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Just found this on my photobucket, took it last summer


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice picture, great clarity and colour, love the car, would like to see it with less distracting background :thumb:


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks, it was my first try too!

A few "normal" shots


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

dont see many off these around any more !

What model are those wheels ?


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

They are early S8 18" Avus, very rare and sought after as they are the same design as the standard 16" S2 Avus.
Ive not got this S2 anymore, but do have another 

You never did see many about, let alone now... there was only ever 320 S2 Avants built for the UK!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

thought they looked similar !


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

S2 porn  i so want one one day


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

dest said:


> Just found this on my photobucket, took it last summer


Let down by the bloody steering lock!

Take it off and try again, against a more plain background :d

S


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I took the shot as a first ever try of a HDR image, it was not meant to be anything special, hence the steering lock was still on, I had'nt even washed it!
The shot turned out better than I expected, so I kept it.
I cant try it again as I dont own the car now LOL!
I will try to do a few more with my current one...

Kev, if you want one buy one, they are not much money simply because no one knows what they are, so you get awesome performance, cheap insurance and a cheap price to buy the car 

This is my current one (would sell it for 4500 if anyone really wanted it as I need a diesel for work  )


----------



## S10TKL (Sep 14, 2009)

Im not too fussed about the shot. its cool. But i love the car. There is a black one near me and its no where near as clean as yours.

B E A utiful


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

I love these, I got an RS6 at the mo but am on the look out for an RS2, preferably in blue, as a second car. Eventually i want to get an RS4 aswell, then possibly a S3. The RS2's are starting to become a real collectors item now, and the prices are reflecting it. Hopefully i can pick one up the beginning of next year!.

The last pick you posted of the red S2, was that at the ADI day at wicksteed park?


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes it was at Wicksteed


----------

